# Understanding Individual Unemployability



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

for my fellow vets and SSDI friends

http://www.blogs.va.gov/VAntage/17608/individual-unemployability-understanding-basics/


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

I declined to apply for IU when I was at 90% as I had plans to “Retired” from my job anyway, even though I might have been eligible otherwise for the IU benefit. I physically could still work if I so desired to, but I wanted to be done with work, relax and collect my 90% and Social Security. My disability numbers showed I was eligible for IU, but realistically I could still work. Added to this was the fact that I am at retirement age anyway, so how could I really accept IU if I would be doing a normal retirement.

Another concern I had about IU was that if it was that if I was granted IU and later it was shown that I actually could still work, then would it be considered a fraudulent claim? I did not want to take the chance of that happening. 

As it turned out, when I put in for a claim increase to health issues, I was in fact granted 100% P&T, so that made any IU issue moot.

Also there are rumblings about stopping IU for Vets over the age of 65, since they would probably be retired anyway which of course is a cost cutting move on Congress’s part. Veterans Law Prof Blog.

Only time will tell about what happens to the IU VA benefit.

JM101


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

My problem is that they call my seizures a "migraine" - a term I have never agreed with. Migraines max out at 50%, so no IU. I had to quit working 3 years ago because I was blacking out while driving a bit more often than I liked... but no IU... so I moved to the Philippine where my 50% is almost liveable. Good thing I can retire in 3 years....


----------

